# Yellowstone



## vraiblonde

Who watched last night?



I'm glad they didn't kill off Jimmy but he really needs to dump that crappy girlfriend.

They're trying to make Beth a character to root for but honestly I hate her and was hoping she was dead.  You have to wonder what the hell is wrong with Rip that he'd even consider marrying a c-word like that.  I feel sorry for their new kid.

Speaking of the new kid, yeah, please.     One more eye-roller in a show filled with them.  The writers could make drama with scenes and characters that are at least remotely believable.  

I still like the series but at this point in the game most of them jump the shark hard - look what happened to AHS.  So I'm hoping they don't just start phoning it in and keep the plots interesting.

I'm pretty sure it was Willa & Co that ordered the attack on the Duttons.  We know it wasn't Rainwater, and I don't think it was Jamie.  Unless there's someone else it could be.


----------



## Gilligan

Wife and I did. We're addicts. She, especially, since she's a western horse person and even did some of the cattle cutting like they show on the show.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Who watched last night?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they didn't kill off Jimmy but he really needs to dump that crappy girlfriend.
> 
> They're trying to make Beth a character to root for but honestly I hate her and was hoping she was dead.  You have to wonder what the hell is wrong with Rip that he'd even consider marrying a c-word like that.  I feel sorry for their new kid.
> 
> Speaking of the new kid, yeah, please.     One more eye-roller in a show filled with them.  The writers could make drama with scenes and characters that are at least remotely believable.
> 
> I still like the series but at this point in the game most of them jump the shark hard - look what happened to AHS.  So I'm hoping they don't just start phoning it in and keep the plots interesting.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was Willa & Co that ordered the attack on the Duttons.  We know it wasn't Rainwater, and I don't think it was Jamie.  Unless there's someone else it could be.


Ain't no way Jimmy is giving her up.. he knows he will NEVER play in that league again.


----------



## RoseRed

Watching now.


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> Ain't no way Jimmy is giving her up.. he knows he will NEVER play in that league again.



Well now he's leaving to go be a show horse cowboy, so either she leaves with him or he dumps her.  (I hope he dumps her.)


----------



## black dog

To much killing, its turned into Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> To much killing, its turned into Sons of Anarchy.



Wuss


----------



## sweetpetutie

The part about the snake was surprising to me, but appropriate.


----------



## RoseRed

sweetpetutie said:


> The part about the snake was surprising to me, but appropriate.


It freaked me out.  I have a deadly fear of rattlesnakes.


----------



## my-thyme

So, soon we'll have a "Who has never seen an episode of Yellowstone?" meme.


----------



## kom526

FTR: I have never seen Yellowstone.


----------



## my-thyme

an....


----------



## Monello

I have seen Yellowstone.  I have also seen Yellowstone.  The real place is much better than the made up place.  And it has way less drama.  And way more bison than horses.


----------



## ginwoman

We recorded it and watched it last night. We enjoyed it. Pretty far fetched that Beth even survived that blast or that John survived all those shots. So many commercials but they all were basically ads for upcoming Paramount + shows. Not sure if we are going to bite the bullet and buy paramount +. We love Seal Team and they have switched to Paramount +


----------



## vraiblonde

ginwoman said:


> Pretty far fetched that Beth even survived that blast



Big fail.  The blast blew out her freaking office windows and she walked away unhurt?  Yeah, that didn't happen.

They never said what happened to her assistant who brought in the package.
Or the kid who was off finding lugnuts when his mom and John got shot up.
And whatever happened to Christina?  Last we saw her she was pregnant with Jamie's baby, then she just disappeared.  

Plot holes are annoying.


----------



## Bann

my-thyme said:


> So, soon we'll have a "Who has never seen an episode of Yellowstone?" meme.


A friend of mine posted one on FB today!


----------



## Monello

*‘**Yellowstone**’ Season 4 Premiere Soars to 14.7 Million Viewers With No Streaming

*


> As of now, the show stands as the #1 series of 2021 across all television— which includes broadcast, cable, and premium networks, and it is the most-watched season premiere on cable since “The Walking Dead” in 2017.
> 
> The 14.7 million figure is up 58% compared to “Yellowstone’s” Season 3 premiere (9.3 million) and the show’s premiere simulcast across Paramount Net, CMT, Pop and TV Land is up 66% compared to its Season 3 premiere (12.7 versus 7.6 million viewers). When looking at the figures from the Season 4 premiere on Paramount Network alone, the drama is up 10.5 million total viewers— 60% in comparison with its Season 3 premiere (6.5 million). In terms of the target, ages 18-49 demographic, it is up 64% in ratings (4.19 versus 2.56).


----------



## black dog

my-thyme said:


> So, soon we'll have a "Who has never seen an episode of Yellowstone?" meme.



My bestie had never watched until this past sunday before going to the airport to come home. 
The last few days shes been streaming it.


----------



## Merlin99

my-thyme said:


> So, soon we'll have a "Who has never seen an episode of Yellowstone?" meme.


I've only seen 1, the first one. I have to admit it was pretty dramatic starting out with blowing the top of a horses head off. The lawyer lady I was positive was going to be the bad guy, but now not so sure. Also there was the branding of a guy for being a scumbag, if that doesn't make you change your ways nothing will.


----------



## Christy

Merlin99 said:


> Also there was the branding of a guy for being a scumbag, if that doesn't make you change your ways nothing will.



Don't be talking smack about Jimmy!  He's my favorite, and most under rated character on the show.


----------



## Freefaller

vraiblonde said:


> Big fail.  The blast blew out her freaking office windows and she walked away unhurt?  Yeah, that didn't happen.
> 
> They never said what happened to her assistant who brought in the package.
> Or the kid who was off finding lugnuts when his mom and John got shot up.
> And whatever happened to Christina?  Last we saw her she was pregnant with Jamie's baby, then she just disappeared.
> 
> Plot holes are annoying.


She suffered severe burns all over her back!


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:


> And whatever happened to Christina?  Last we saw her she was pregnant with Jamie's baby, then she just disappeared.



Well, I guess now we know what happened to Christina.


----------



## Monello

Christy said:


> Jimmy!  my favorite  character on the show.


He's a character alright.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Well, I guess now we know what happened to Christina.


 She never saw the Wyoming sign from inside of the trunk....


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Well, I guess now we know what happened to Christina.


She didn't go to the train station.


----------



## Sneakers

my-thyme said:


> So, soon we'll have a "Who has never seen an episode of Yellowstone?" meme.


Saw my first episode earlier this week at my brother's house.  Too bad I saw this week's episode, so without my bro filling in the blanks, I'd be so totally lost.  Very intriguing, tho.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> She didn't go to the train station.


Evidently not yet.


----------



## BadGirl

I love, love, love Yellowstone, but there is one thing about the show that irks the heck out of me (and I have a LOT of irk!).  It is when John Dutton/Kevin Costner moves his mouth when he is in an unpleasant situation.  It's like he pushes his tongue between his teeth and cheek, like he has a malted milk ball in his mouth.   Every single time.   It is so distracting.


----------



## black dog

BadGirl said:


> I love, love, love Yellowstone, but there is one thing about the show that irks the heck out of me (and I have a LOT of irk!).  It is when John Dutton/Kevin Costner moves his mouth when he is in an unpleasant situation.  It's like he pushes his tongue between his teeth and cheek, like he has a malted milk ball in his mouth.   Every single time.   It is so distracting.



I believe he's trying to emulate other westerns with Robert Duvall in them.....


----------



## RoseRed

BadGirl said:


> I love, love, love Yellowstone, but there is one thing about the show that irks the heck out of me (and I have a LOT of irk!).  It is when John Dutton/Kevin Costner moves his mouth when he is in an unpleasant situation.  It's like he pushes his tongue between his teeth and cheek, like he has a malted milk ball in his mouth.   Every single time.   It is so distracting.


I never noticed.  Now I'll probably never unsee it.  Thanks!


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> I believe he's trying to emulate other westerns with Robert Duvall in them.....


Channeling his inner Marlon Brando.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> I love, love, love Yellowstone, but there is one thing about the show that irks the heck out of me (and I have a LOT of irk!).  It is when John Dutton/Kevin Costner moves his mouth when he is in an unpleasant situation.  It's like he pushes his tongue between his teeth and cheek, like he has a malted milk ball in his mouth.   Every single time.   It is so distracting.



I get the sense Costner is displeased playing an aging patriarch and not a dashing romantic lead.

What irks me about the show is this justontheedge incestuous relationship between John and Beth.  They're skeevy with each other and it's gross.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I get the sense Costner is displeased playing an aging patriarch and not a dashing romantic lead.
> 
> What irks me about the show is this justontheedge incestuous relationship between John and Beth.  They're skeevy with each other and it's gross.


That was MORE than a little weird  - her being in his bedroom like that, wasn't it?!!


----------



## Bann

I LOVE Yellowstone!  

REAL l men (  )  and women and no freaking whiny ass babies.  IF there are whiny ass babies - they get put in their place real quick.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I never noticed.  Now I'll probably never unsee it.  Thanks!


Same here. Big thanks fer nuthin', BG..


----------



## Gilligan

Bann said:


> I LOVE Yellowstone!
> 
> REAL l men (  )  and women and no freaking whiny ass babies.  IF there are whiny ass babies - they get put in their place real quick.



Casey's wife is a real whiner......


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> I get the sense Costner is displeased playing an aging patriarch and not a dashing romantic lead.
> 
> What irks me about the show is this justontheedge incestuous relationship between John and Beth.  They're skeevy with each other and it's gross.


It is Hollywood.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> What irks me about the show is this justontheedge incestuous relationship between John and Beth.  They're skeevy with each other and it's gross.



Wuht?


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> I get the sense Costner is displeased playing an aging patriarch and not a dashing romantic lead.
> 
> What irks me about the show is this justontheedge incestuous relationship between John and Beth.  They're skeevy with each other and it's gross.


Yep, that skeeves me out, also.

Are you just as bothered at the weird age thing going on between John and Beth as well?  She looks like she could be his wife, instead of his daughter.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> Are you just as bothered at the weird age thing going on between John and Beth as well?  She looks like she could be his wife, instead of his daughter.



It's all that Satan coming out in her, makes her look old.   

I love Walker, he's the only person to root for on that show.  I hope they don't kill him off.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> It's all that Satan coming out in her, makes her look old.
> 
> I love Walker, he's the only person to root for on that show.  I hope they don't kill him off.


Walker is leaving Yellowstone and heading over to Taylor Sheridan's new show "6666" where he will be joining Jimmy.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> Walker is leaving Yellowstone and heading over to Taylor Sheridan's new show "6666" where he will be joining Jimmy.



Damn it.  Now I'm definitely going to have to watch that show.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

"I hope you die of ass cancer" I'll have to use that some time.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ugh, shark jump.  I hate that.  The whole show is going south fast.  The fight was stupid.  The Jamie scene was stupid.  Beth is now a psychotic cartoon villain with disturbing Daddy issues.  Rip is now officially on the hate list with nothing to redeem him.  John is a eunuch who lets his c-word daughter act out.  And don't get me started on Monica - she's always been a lame character but now she's unwatchable.

Walker is the only likeable person on that ranch now that Jimmy is gone and they're being stupid with his character.

I hate it when a good show goes bad.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> Walker is the only likeable person on that ranch now that Jimmy is gone and they're being stupid with his character.
> 
> I hate it when a good show goes bad.



I haven't watched last night's episode yet, but I do think the show is going down hill. They are taking the character's in absurd directions.  

What is your appeal towards Walker?  I find him annoying.  I don't understand why Rip is being such a dick to Lloyd for beating his ass.  Walker deserves it.  Rip needs his ass kicked for letting "barrel bunnies" live in the bunk house.  I think that whole addition to the plot was a bad idea.  Teeter belongs there because she is an actual ranch hand.


----------



## Monello

Christy said:


> Teeter belongs there because she is an actual ranch hand.


She should identify as male, so she can stay in the bunk house.  Use that crap to your advantage.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> I haven't watched last night's episode yet, but I do think the show is going down hill. They are taking the character's in absurd directions.
> 
> What is your appeal towards Walker?  I find him annoying.  I don't understand why Rip is being such a dick to Lloyd for beating his ass.  Walker deserves it.  Rip needs his ass kicked for letting "barrel bunnies" live in the bunk house.  I think that whole addition to the plot was a bad idea.  Teeter belongs there because she is an actual ranch hand.



What don't you like about Walker?  He's about the only one I _do_ like.

But I agree with you about having the skanks (not Teeter) live in the bunkhouse.  Hopefully Mia leaving doesn't mean she's going to go find Jimmy.  Ugh.

I wanted to like Rip but there's nothing likeable about him.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> What don't you like about Walker?  He's about the only one I _do_ like.



Not exactly sure what it is, but he has always rubbed me the wrong way, and being a jerk to Lloyd with his skank sealed my dislike.  (bro's before ho's)

Rip used to be likeable because there was some method behind his madness in being a dickhead, now he is just a jerk.  Lloyd should murder him.

Casey needs to get his woman in line, or they need to kill her off.  

I hope Jimmy's character gets better in the other series.  Hopefully he'll get super rich and someday own Yellowstone.  And he finds some woman less annoying than the barrel bunny.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> Not exactly sure what it is, but he has always rubbed me the wrong way, and being a jerk to Lloyd with his skank sealed my dislike.  (bro's before ho's)
> 
> Rip used to be likeable because there was some method behind his madness in being a dickhead, now he is just a jerk.  Lloyd should murder him.
> 
> Casey needs to get his woman in line, or they need to kill her off.
> 
> I hope Jimmy's character gets better in the other series.  Hopefully he'll get super rich and someday own Yellowstone.  And he finds some woman less annoying than the barrel bunny.



I used to like the Lloyd character - not sure why the writers took him in this direction.  Now he's just a bitter old man who's mad because a girl young enough to be his granddaughter is seeing someone her own age.  When he wanted to medicate the cows in the chute, that wasn't something the old Lloyd would have done - he'd have been on the other side of it telling the cowboys to suck it up and get started in the field.

Agree about Casey.  Monica is annoying and so is that kid.  Kill 'em both off and give Casey a different storyline.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Agree about Casey.  Monica is annoying and so is that kid.  Kill 'em both off and give Casey a different storyline.


My missus agrees 100% with that take. She even hollered at Monica through the TV set for being such a wimp and drag on Casey. But..I read somwhere that Casey might not be around much longer?...


----------



## Monello

Carter will go postal on all of them.   Then him, Lloyd & Jimmie will sell the ranch to the indians for $24 worth of beads and lifetime of comps at their casino.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Ugh, shark jump.  I hate that.  The whole show is going south fast.  The fight was stupid.  The Jamie scene was stupid.  Beth is now a psychotic cartoon villain with disturbing Daddy issues.  Rip is now officially on the hate list with nothing to redeem him.  John is a eunuch who lets his c-word daughter act out.  And don't get me started on Monica - she's always been a lame character but now she's unwatchable.
> 
> Walker is the only likeable person on that ranch now that Jimmy is gone and they're being stupid with his character.
> 
> I hate it when a good show goes bad.



I said it went stupid at the end of last season just like SOA.... I was poo poo'ed....

There were so many directions it could have gone, and it picked stupid....


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> I said it went stupid at the end of last season just like SOA.... I was poo poo'ed....
> 
> There were so many directions it could have gone, and it picked stupid....



SOA was pretty dumb all the way through.


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> Carter will go postal on all of them.   Then him, Lloyd & Jimmie will sell the ranch to the indians for $24 worth of beads and lifetime of comps at their casino.



Meh..maybe so. I'm just hangin' in there for morer/clearer views at the rack Beth is sporting. I'm a simple man.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> Meh..maybe so. I'm just hangin' in there for morer/clearer views at the rack Beth is sporting. I'm a simple man.



You know other women have boobs, right?


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> You know other women have boobs, right?



All womens boobs are nice, but some boobs are better than other boobs. 
 She has a great rack....


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> You know other women have boobs, right?


Not since the 80s...


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> You know other women have boobs, right?


Quite a few men too....


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Lol Jimmy and the horse.


----------



## black dog

The kick in the balls at the end was great....


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> The kick in the balls at the end was great....



Well, I guess Jamie's decision has been made.

They're so mean to him I hope he rises up righteous and slaughters the whole lot of them.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Well, I guess Jamie's decision has been made.
> 
> They're so mean to him I hope he rises up righteous and slaughters the whole lot of them.



Im betting his birth daddy gets smoked in the next two Sundays...


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Agree about Casey.  Monica is annoying



And now we can see that, in addition to her other flaws, Monica is one of those women that is pathologically jealous too...  Good grief.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> And now we can see that, in addition to her other flaws, Monica is one of those women that is pathologically jealous too...  Good grief.



The weird stalker chick came out of the blue, so I'm guessing they're going to have her try to kill Monica so she can have Casey all to herself.  Then they will be only one "back from the dead" to being a full fledged soap opera.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> The weird stalker chick came out of the blue, so I'm guessing they're going to have her try to kill Monica so she can have Casey all to herself.  Then they will be only one "back from the dead" to being a full fledged soap opera.



I thought she was in a show or two in season 3 or maybe 2....


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> I thought she was in a show or two in season 3 or maybe 2....



She was the one that was a stripper and became a ranch hand (because, yeah, that happens) and had a thing with Jimmy.  But then she was cool and tough; now they're portraying her as a weirdo.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> She was the one that was a stripper and became a ranch hand (because, yeah, that happens) and had a thing with Jimmy.  But then she was cool and tough; now they're portraying her as a weirdo.



Oh, I thought you were talking about that indian girl in the black hat. Love at first sight woman...


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about that indian girl in the black hat. Love at first sight woman...



That's her.  Avery.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> . Love at first sight woman...



I hate it when that happens. It can be a real curse...a cross I've had to bear most of my life..


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> She was the one that was a stripper and became a ranch hand (because, yeah, that happens) and had a thing with Jimmy.  But then she was cool and tough; now they're portraying her as a weirdo.


Hey wait we all know horsey people IRL and they are all indeed weirdos.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> I hate it when that happens. It can be a real curse...a cross I've had to bear most of my life..



Its unfortunate for sure, I don't wear tight 501's any longer for that reason.


----------



## kom526

It's like friggin' "Soap Opera Digest" up in here.


----------



## Merlin99

kwillia said:


> Hey wait we all know horsey people IRL and they are all indeed weirdos.


What did happen to Paso?


----------



## Gilligan

kwillia said:


> Hey wait we all know horsey people IRL and they are all indeed weirdos.


..Ize married to one,


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> ..Ize married to one,


Everybody likes their own level of crazy, just don't bite off more than you can chew (because they might).


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Gilligan said:


> I hate it when that happens. It can be a real curse...a cross I've had to bear most of my life..


Stop stalking women.


----------



## vraiblonde

Season finale tonight!  

The story has been so draggy and uninteresting that I can't imagine what the cliffhanger will be.  They blew everyone up last season, so they can't do that again.


----------



## black dog

Its interesting that the last few weeks the show have been billed as The Season Finale.
I would bet next season its gonna be streamed like they did with The Mayor of Kingstown and 
1883...


----------



## Bann

Well now!


----------



## vraiblonde

* heavy sigh *

When good shows go bad....

I hate that.   But it's over now, so that's good.


----------



## PrchJrkr

God I love these forums.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> * heavy sigh *
> 
> When good shows go bad....
> 
> I hate that.   But it's over now, so that's good.


It did an American Horror Story?


----------



## frequentflier

We watched the finale last night after binge watching from the beginning starting on Christmas day. The violence and drama has really ramped up and someone compared it to SOA and I totally agree. The first couple seasons were enjoyable to watch; the last two not so much. 
I was aware of this thread and waited until we watched the last episode to read others observations and it's funny because I agree with so much that was written about certain characters and events. 
Will we watch the new season? Probably. But not with the enthusiasm we started out with.


----------



## kwillia

frequentflier said:


> We watched the finale last night after binge watching from the beginning starting on Christmas day. The violence and drama has really ramped up and someone compared it to SOA and I totally agree. The first couple seasons were enjoyable to watch; the last two not so much.
> I was aware of this thread and waited until we watched the last episode to read others observations and it's funny because I agree with so much that was written about certain characters and events.
> Will we watch the new season? Probably. But not with the enthusiasm we started out with.


At the end of the episodes, they put up info on websites to read about the real fight over land going on.  I wonder if the level of evil and violence is based on real events. It is surely possible, but I have not yet dug around to find out.  I would like to see next season focus more on the fight for land/water rights and how the progressive theory of equity for everyone... everyone deserves to live like the land barons... is really resulting in destroying the ecosystem.


----------



## Monello

PrchJrkr said:


> God I love these forums.


It's like church for heathens.

Come in
Sit down
Meditate
Put some coins in the collection plate
Break off into your little cliches
Talk about what everyone wore that day
Lather
Rinse
Repeat


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> At the end of the episodes, they put up info on websites to read about the real fight over land going on.  I wonder if the level of evil and violence is based on real events. It is surely possible, but I have not yet dug around to find out.  I would like to see next season focus more on the fight for land/water rights and how the progressive theory of equity for everyone... everyone deserves to live like the land barons... is really resulting in destroying the ecosystem.


Bitter Root Land Trust - Water, Wildlife & Working Lands


----------



## Monello

frequentflier said:


> Will we watch the new season? Probably. But not with the enthusiasm we started out with.


A lot of these blockbuster series do this.  They start out strong, then fade fast at the end.

The better ones give us a peek into lifestyles that we are unfamiliar with.  That's why shows about police, bike gangs, drug dealers, cowboys, sport teams etc. are voyeur worthy.  We can experience their lifestyle from the comfort of your couch.

Anyone remember Playmakers?  A 1 season show about a fake NFL team.  It was all the after game interactions that people forget about once the game is over.  IMO, that show would have made a great several season show.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> It's like church for heathens.
> 
> Come in
> Sit down
> Meditate
> Put some coins in the collection plate
> Break off into your little cliches
> Talk about what everyone wore that day
> Lather
> Rinse
> Repeat



Its more better from 1-3am


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> Will we watch the new season? Probably. But not with the enthusiasm we started out with.



Same.

I get a sense that Taylor Sheridan is very much like his Yellowstone character - this obnoxious ass who thinks he's all that, and it shows in the way he writes his TV series.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Same.
> 
> I get a sense that Taylor Sheridan is very much like his Yellowstone character - this obnoxious ass who thinks he's all that, and it shows in the way he writes his TV series.



It ain't braggin if one has or can do it....


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> It ain't braggin if one has or can do it....



Well the last year, at least, he doesn't have it.


----------



## my-thyme

Yellowstone is filming in Butte, Montana. Harrison Ford rode by DIL window at work.

Film crew walked into McDonalds where 17 yr old grandson works, asked him to come be an extra. HE TOLD THEM HE COULDN'T!!!, he had to work. That damned work ethic. What a missed opportunity!


----------

